# Νέα ισπανική ορθογραφία



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2010)

Όπως διαβάζουμε στην εφημερίδα El País, σύντομα θα κυκλοφορήσει η νέα ορθογραφία της ισπανικής γλώσσας από τη Βασιλική Ακαδημία (Real Academia Española), με αρκετές αλλαγές προς την κατεύθυνση του εκσυγχρονισμού αλλά και του εξισπανισμού ξένων λέξεων (αντικατάσταση του q από k ή c σε λέξεις όπως Qatar ή quota, κατάργηση τόνου σε ορισμένα μονοσύλλαβα όπου παρέμενε, αφαίρεση των CH και LL από το αλφάβητο και "υποβιβασμό" τους σε "δίγραφα" κ.ά.).

Το άρθρο online είναι μικρό, στο περιοδικό της κυριακάτικης που έχω στα χέρια μου αναφέρει αρκετά περισσότερες πληροφορίες, όπως λόγου χάρη ότι συνεργάστηκαν και οι 22 ακαδημίες της ισπανικής γλώσσας και κατέληξαν σε διάφορους συμβιβασμούς, με πιο χαρακτηριστικό την καθιέρωση του ονόματος ye για το γράμμα Υ (αντί του κλασσικού ισπανικού i griega) και του ονόματος uve για το γράμμα V (αντί του αμερικανικού be bajo). Σημειώνει επίσης ότι η ονομασία ye έχει ήδη "καθιερωθεί" από τους ακαδημαϊκούς εδώ και δεκαετίες, αλλά οι φυσικοί ομιλητές της γλώσσας εμμένουν στο παλιό όνομα του γράμματος.


----------



## meidei (Dec 4, 2010)

Παρόλο που δεν τα βρίσκω πολύ παράλογα αυτά που θέλουν να περάσουν (πχ το q να γραφτεί με k, το CH να είναι δίγραφο -μα αφού είναι!-), αλλά το 


> Σημειώνει επίσης ότι η ονομασία ye έχει ήδη "καθιερωθεί" από τους ακαδημαϊκούς εδώ και δεκαετίες, αλλά οι φυσικοί ομιλητές της γλώσσας εμμένουν στο παλιό όνομα του γράμματος.


μ' ενοχλεί. Κάνε εσύ την πρόταση σου, κι αν δεν την δεχτούν αυτοί που έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο, αν θες βάφ' τα μαύρα αλλά μην τους κατηγορείς κιόλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 5, 2010)

Η διατύπωση που σε ενόχλησε χρεώνεται σε μένα και όχι στον αρθρογράφο, ούτε στην ακαδημία. Δεν ήταν ωστόσο πρόθεσή μου να κατηγορήσω κανέναν, απλώς να συνοψίσω τα γραφόμενα (με ατυχή τελικά τρόπο). Ας δούμε καλύτερα τι λέει το άρθρο (που βαρέθηκα να κοπιάρω λέξη-λέξη αλλά δεν το απέφυγα τελικά):



> Το 1869, το λεξικό της Βασιλικής Ισπανικής Ακαδημίας έλεγε: "Ονομαζόταν _ι γριέγα_ και σήμερα του δίνεται η ονομασία _γιε_." Η φράση επαναλαμβανόταν σε αλλεπάλληλες εκδόσεις ενώ οι ισπανοί ομιλητές, και πολλοί λατινοαμερικανοί, εξακολουθούσαν να το ονομάζουν _ι γριέγα_. Το 1985, πάνω απ΄έναν αιώνα αργότερα, η Ακαδημία επανόρθωσε, άλλαξε τη διατύπωση και τον ορισμό: "Ονομάζεται _ι γριέγα_ και σήμερα του δίνεται επίσης η ονομασία _γιε_." Σήμερα, και μέχρι να εγκριθεί η μεταρρύθμιση της ορθογραφίας, ιδού τι διαβάζουμε στο _Πανισπανικό λεξικό αποριών_: "Το όνομά του είναι θηλυκό: _ι γριέγα_ (πιο σπάνια, _γιε_)". Όλα λοιπόν είναι σχετικά. Και το πιο σχετικό, το πιο παράξενο, είναι το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να πάψει να είναι σχετικό βάσει ψηφοφορίας.


Βλέπεις, δεν κατηγορεί κανέναν, απλώς παραθέτει τα γεγονότα.


----------

